

Vagrant box for Ubuntu Precise Pangolin (12.04 LTS 64bit) - senthilnayagam
https://github.com/jzmudzinski/vagrant-boxes/downloads

======
s2r2
<http://vagrantbox.es/> If someone beside me got a dull look on his/her face,
look here.

~~~
senthilnayagam
have submitted to vagrantbox.es , hope it shows up soon

